# Now this is really special!



## ldpeterson (Feb 13, 2005)

I will be on vacation next week and it's Maiya's Gotcha Day so I am posting it today. 

It is a VERY special day for her and us too.

It's been 1 year since we adopted her and a looong year at that. We have been told she probably wouldn't make it this long. We've been told so many negative things about her and our desire to manage her MegaE instead of putting her down. 

However, we didn't listen to anything but our hearts and Maiya's. She is such a strong dog and has made it through so much this past year. She just keeps on goin! I hope it stays this way.

Happy gotcha day our sweet sweet defiant little girl!!! Your a PITA but I can't imagine you not being here to make us laugh with your dorky ways!! 

I love you!

We swear she's part frog. She sits like one (in pic), she sure as h*ll can jump like one (8 ft walls are no match for her), and her throat breathes in and out like a frogs does due to her MegaE. lol Oh and she loooves eating grasshoppers.








[/img] 


My beautiful girl!







[/img] 

Wishing you many more beagle squishing days! 








[/img]


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2008)

Maiya!

And many more to come!


----------



## CherryCola (Apr 24, 2006)

Happy Gotcha Day!!! She is so sweet


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

You have done an incredible job with your beautiful Maiya. HAPPY 1st GOTCHA DAY to both of you!!!


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

What a beautiful girl -- and Bentley is adorable too! Happy birthday Maiya and many, many, many more with your wonderful family!


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

and Happy 1st Gotcha Day Maiya!

Here's to many more.


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

Happy 1 year Birthday/Anniversary Maiya.







How old do you think she was when you adopted her?


----------



## ldpeterson (Feb 13, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Sean Rescue MomHappy 1 year Birthday/Anniversary Maiya.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you all! Everyone's support here with her has always meant so much to us! 

Maiya was 2 years old when we adopted her. We are unsure to if she's had megaE since birth but most vets are assuming since we couldn't find an underlying cause and the idiopathic MegaE doesn't usually show up until 5 or older. 

Of course the people that dumped her off at the shelter said she was healthy as a horse aside from the fact you could see every bone in her body.


----------



## ldpeterson (Feb 13, 2005)

Oh and she'll be spending Gotcha Day surfing at the beach.


----------



## luvmysheps (Mar 13, 2004)

Lisa, she is so beautiful. It has been a long hard year but she looks great. 

Wishing Maiya a really great Gotcha Day. All the best to you sweetie.


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

wishing you many many many happy returns of this day!
love conquers all !!!!


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

i've got a soft spot for that strong girl..good luck to u both and congrats!!


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: mamagooseOh and she'll be spending Gotcha Day surfing at the beach.


I was going to wish you a happy birthday but forget it now. It's windy, dark and raining here and you're surfing at the beach (do we have one of those faces blowing raspberries?!!!







)

Seriously though, happy, happy birthday/anniversary. You are one very lucky girl, and your humans are very lucky too!!


----------



## Meb (Oct 18, 2005)

Happy Gotcha Day Maiya. You look like such a sweetheart that I bet you just are so special.


----------



## ldpeterson (Feb 13, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: JenM66
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: mamagooseOh and she'll be spending Gotcha Day surfing at the beach.
> ...


LOL!

Maiya had the best time surfing!

I really hope we have made her life worth all the crap she goes through with her illness. 








[/img] 








[/img] 








[/img]


----------

